# Small batch - How to ....



## chubbytaxman (30/5/15)

Brewers ...

I have a couple of ... different ... brews I am looking at having a crack at.
Before I go all out, I thought I would try Small Scale Brewing to see if I actually like the brew.

What I am after is some tips on where to get the smaller equipment ... Like a fermenter (say about a 5 or 10 litre capacity) ... or easier just to scale down and use standard 20 litre equipment ???

Thanks for your input

Cheers

chubby


----------



## Bbowzky1 (30/5/15)

Hey mate im only a new brewer. Im sure more people will be better able to help you.
I made sure I liked the home brew ( I like to refer it to more of a craft beer, tjats what dan Murphys markets it as) I tried alot of craft beers before I knew what I wanted yo make. Now given the time to clean and sanitize I felt it was better to go straight to full batch sizes. I gave a go to a fresh wort kit to get the process of cleaning then a kit then 3 full extract and now an aG BIAB.
Im not sure about financials and what you wanna achive, if ya not sure like I wasnt id be buying craft been from dans or first choice making sure I like it and going from tjere


----------



## chubbytaxman (30/5/15)

Thanks Bb,

I do have a few AG 20 litre batches under my belt, but looking to do something like a choc mint stout.
Hence the small batch to play with recipe and to taste the results.
If it was a good brew, then I can scale up to standard size.
It would be a real bugger if I made a full batch and after tasting, didn't like it.


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/5/15)

You could do it either way really. You can get those 11.5L or whatever they are capacity fermenters that are used in the Coopers craft beer kit.

I did an 11 litre batch once just to use up ingredients but I used my normal 30 litre fermenter for it. Turned out fine.


----------



## Moad (30/5/15)

You doing biab? Just grab a Jerry style fermentor. U temp controlling etc?


----------



## chubbytaxman (30/5/15)

Hi Moad,

Yes mate - BIAB and temp controlling .. Only difference is downsizing fermenter - that I can see just now.

Thinking of a smaller esky as well ... maybe a 10 - 15 Litre size ...


----------



## Bbowzky1 (30/5/15)

chubbytaxman said:


> Thanks Bb,
> 
> I do have a few AG 20 litre batches under my belt, but looking to do something like a choc mint stout.
> Hence the small batch to play with recipe and to taste the results.
> ...


Mmm I like the sound of that. No more choc mint ice cream for desert ay?


----------



## killspice (30/5/15)

I'm not that sure whether you need a smaller fermenter for an 11l brew. Yes you end up with a larger headspace but at homebrew size I don't think it'll make much difference if you really want to, "smaller" wine carboys would probably be best.
However depending on your recipe you might be able to split full ag batches into smaller fermentation batches and have a standard + mint side by side.


----------



## Moad (30/5/15)

Grab a little glass carboy thing or 2 x Jerry fermentors fit into most fridges if you want to split batches.


----------



## MaltyHops (30/5/15)

chubbytaxman said:


> What I am after is some tips on where to get the smaller equipment ... Like a fermenter (say about a 5 or 10 litre capacity) ... or easier just to scale down and use standard 20 litre equipment ???
> chubby


You should be able to get 5L or 10L hdpe buckets with lids that you can drill out
a hole for a grommet to fit an airlock (though many would recommend to just cover
with cling wrap tied with some stretch cord ... and spare the kittens :lol

For a tap you could get something like _this one_

 - you could probably
fit three or four of these buckets in a fermenting fridge.


----------



## Tex083 (31/5/15)

I'm looking to do a similar thing but split a 20L brew 4 ways. I was looking at glass demijohns. Cheap, clean and you can have a look through the glass.


----------



## wynnum1 (31/5/15)

Beer does not go well exposed to light glass demijohns would need to be dark glass stainless pot with a lid could be an option.


----------



## Hoppers (31/5/15)

Coopers sell a full "Craft" Beer kit with a 15 Litre fermenter, Hydrometer, Bottler, Concentrate, Bottler and a DVD!!!

*http://store.coopers.com.au/beer-kits/craft-kit/coopers-diy-beer-craft-kit.html*

I bought 2 of these from a local Target (St Marys NSW) on clearance for $10 each on Thursday, and they had a few left. It may be worth ringing around, but they are in the middle of a stock take, and you may not get the correct answer over the phone

they are usually kept with the Soda Stream and novelty gifts


----------



## Diggs (31/5/15)

I'd just grab a 10Lt Willow (HDPE) from Bunnings/Supercheap - use all your other full sized gear.


----------



## Rocker1986 (31/5/15)

Yeah Bunnings sells those HDPE water containers that already have a bung in them for putting a tap in as well. I use a 25 litre one for bulk priming but they do have the smaller 10 litre or whatever ones as well. These would be fine for fermenting smaller batches I'd imagine.


----------



## Moad (31/5/15)

wynnum1 said:


> Beer does not go well exposed to light glass demijohns would need to be dark glass stainless pot with a lid could be an option.



I assume it'll be in a fridge or temp controlled environment


----------



## michaeld16 (31/5/15)

Another +1 for the hdpe jerrys a 10l or a 15l one


----------



## Reman (31/5/15)

And another +1 for the hdpe jerrys, i picked up 2 from the big green shed and they are perfect for my 10-11l batches.


----------



## antiphile (31/5/15)

There's a nice  using a slow cooker (what used to be called a Crock Pot) for a "mash vessel" that I've used for a small experimental BIAB brew. Many people seem to have one of these at the back of a kitchen cupboard they've forgotten about (or are too embarassed to admit they bought one and used only once!). Possibly another option?


----------



## Diggs (31/5/15)

antiphile said:


> There's a nice  using a slow cooker (what used to be called a Crock Pot) for a "mash vessel" that I've used for a small experimental BIAB brew. Many people seem to have one of these at the back of a kitchen cupboard they've forgotten about (or are too embarassed to admit they bought one and used only once!). Possibly another option?


Haha really? Now that is small batch for sure, I think we have a big one at 6lts!


----------



## Diggs (31/5/15)

Actually hang about, that's a hell of a slow cooker - thinking 10lt+?


----------



## Vini2ton (31/5/15)

I'd get a 5lt bucket with a lid and then you'd have something to spew into if you're brew was not to your taste.


----------



## chubbytaxman (1/6/15)

Thanks gents for all of the input.
Very much appreciated.
Will investigate the Big Green Shed in the next few days and pick up one of these goodies.

Will then have a backup as Vini suggests ... :lol:


----------



## peekaboo_jones (5/6/15)

I have the same intention, I grabbed a couple of 5L maxipails+lids from the big green shed. Plus the taps with backing nuts, rubber washers for each side from the local home brew shop.
I used a timber spade drill bit to drill the tap hole and also a smaller bit for the airlock. Will be brewing with them this weekend hopefully


----------



## chubbytaxman (13/6/15)

That looks a sweet setup there peekaboo ... :super:


----------



## yankinoz (13/6/15)

chubbytaxman said:


> Brewers ...
> 
> I have a couple of ... different ... brews I am looking at having a crack at.
> Before I go all out, I thought I would try Small Scale Brewing to see if I actually like the brew.
> ...


I've posted on head space and so have others. Basically there is no problem with a fermenter that is half full unless, possibly, you leave the brew in primary for a long time and your fermenter lets in oxygen.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/15)

Slow cooker mini mash tun that is an awesome idea. Then again a BIAB on a gas stove would be better.
I've wondered if anyone has mashed in like a sealed pressure cooker type vessel.
What weird science could happen then?
I'd think what happens in large mass production. The bigger batch the better with many things I think its the extra pressure that makes the chemistry work better, maybe. Temp control would be critical so you might need one of those fandangled techno electrical ones.


----------

